# What HVLP/Airless Sprayer to use?-Painting Cabinets with Insl-X Cabinet Coat Enamel



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

I am painting dark finished oak kitchen cabinets and from what I've read, it seems an HVLP is more ideal than an Airless so I will talk HVLP, unless someone recommends otherwise.

I want to invest in a nice small hvlp type sprayer that i can use on this cabinet repainting project, and in other DIY projects around the house. I was hoping some of you guys coul share some recommendations or opinoins on an HVLP setup that will successfully spray Insl-X Cabinet Coat Enamel paint. I am redoing my kitchen and I brushed the boxes and it has taken a lot of time going over the dark finish on my oak cabinets. I don't mind the wood grain (No filler) and it all covered reasonably well after 3 coats of primer, and 1 or 2 coats of paint. I want to speed the job up and use a sprayer.

Here is the paint for reference:
http://www.insl-x.com/product-detail/inslx-products/cabinet-coat-enamel

Seems like there are 3 levels of HVLP's. The $100-$175 Wagner's, the $120-$300 Earlex, or the $400 and up Fuji. Not sure if I should go with a lower end system, or stick in the middle with the earlex. Thinking the Fuji may be overkill for what I need?

I'm leaning towards the Earlex which seems capable of almost anything in the future, but if I can spend less than half on one of the lower end units listen below i'm all about it.

All feedback appreciated!
-
-
-

*Mid/Higher End:*

*Earlex HV5500 Spray Station*
$275 on Amazon right now, and I think some recommend buying the extra smaller 1.5mm nozzle for an extra $30

*Fuji 2202 Semi-PRO 2 HVLP Spray System*
$400 on Amazon plus the extra nozzle for $50
-
-
-

*Lower End Units all seem to be comparable:*
*Harbor Freight HVLP Spray System*
$120 at HF with no other nozzle options

*Earlex 0HV2901PUS Spray Station Precision*
$100 on sale on Amazon right now, no extra Nozzle to purchase.

*HomeRight C800850 Max Pro Sprayer, Fine Finish*
$125 on Amazon, no optional nozzles to buy


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you have a fair size compressor you don't need a whole hvlp system just a gun,Just one of Harbor freights inexpensive guns works fine for close to $10.00 it does need a larger needle if you're going to be shooting latex.
I've been spraying for 40 plus years and don't see the need to spend big bucks for a spray system
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=spray+gun


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Jim's advice is sound. As he mentions he has been spraying for quite some time. The problem being you need a "fair size(d) compressor". I have done quite a bit of searching trying to figure out what that size may be. The best answer I have seen is something in the 20 gallon or better size. I am really new to spraying finishes, but I was able to get the Earlex system recently and have been pleased with it so far. I have sprayed both oil based and water based stains on a couple different projects, and the tool has done what I wanted it to do. I also sprayed some urethane varnish with it and it did well with that too.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ on advise from Jim and Chris. Most 20 gallon compressors will handle a gravity feed HVLP gun at 30 psi. I use the Porter Cable PSH-1, Wood River gun, and have the Harbor Freight gun too. They are all gravity feed style guns. My advise is to get one with a pressure regulator at the gun. That way you can really dial in your air pressure.


----------



## HandyFrank (Nov 1, 2010)

> If you have a fair size compressor you don t need a whole hvlp system just a gun,Just one of Harbor freights inexpensive guns works fine for close to $10.00 it does need a larger needle if you re going to be shooting latex.
> I ve been spraying for 40 plus years and don t see the need to spend big bucks for a spray system
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=spray+gun
> 
> - a1Jim


Thanks, Jim!
Unfortunatley at this time I only have a 6 gallon compressor which I've used with a small critter spray gun for very small jobs. So is the overspray from a gravity feed gun the same as a HVLP setup? Reason why I ask is because I'm not set up to spray really and am making a temp spray booth in my basement, and I know that some spray guns have tons of overspray where I hear HVLP's don't have as much. Is there truth to this?

Is a gravity feed gun with a compressor better at spraying different types of paints, or does it require more dialing in to get it right?

I eventually need a larger compressor, but I was thinking an HVLP would be easier since it would have its set task, and I could use it when needed. The idea of a compressor is a great one so I can use it for other stuff, but time is of the essence on this project so an HVLP might be easier to jump on.



> Jim s advice is sound. As he mentions he has been spraying for quite some time. The problem being you need a "fair size(d) compressor". I have done quite a bit of searching trying to figure out what that size may be. The best answer I have seen is something in the 20 gallon or better size. I am really new to spraying finishes, but I was able to get the Earlex system recently and have been pleased with it so far. I have sprayed both oil based and water based stains on a couple different projects, and the tool has done what I wanted it to do. I also sprayed some urethane varnish with it and it did well with that too.
> 
> - CB_Cohick


So you've been happy with the Earlex system? Is yours the 5500, or the lower end setup? Think it will have the power to push the paint I mentioned? Have you ever sprayed thick latex or enamel? Also, did you buy extra nozzle's and the cleaning kit they sell?



> 1+ on advise from Jim and Chris. Most 20 gallon compressors will handle a gravity feed HVLP gun at 30 psi. I use the Porter Cable PSH-1, Wood River gun, and have the Harbor Freight gun too. They are all gravity feed style guns. My advise is to get one with a pressure regulator at the gun. That way you can really dial in your air pressure.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


What would be a suitable 20+ gallon compressor? Anything fancy needed like dual stage? I dread the idea of having to research a compressor on top of a gun since I'm in a rush to get painting since I only have about 2 weeks to finish the job.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

> So you ve been happy with the Earlex system? Is yours the 5500, or the lower end setup? Think it will have the power to push the paint I mentioned? Have you ever sprayed thick latex or enamel? Also, did you buy extra nozzle s and the cleaning kit they sell?
> 
> - HandyFrank


Yes, I got the 5500 when it went on sale at Woodcraft. It came with the cleaning kit, a 2.0 mm needle/nozzle, and a 1.5 mm needle/nozzle. I did buy additionally the 1.0 and 2.5 mm needles. I have not yet tried latex or enamel, but I am curious as to how that will work. I have read lots of reviews that fall on both sides of that fence. My guess is that it will work once the material is diluted properly, using the 2.5 mm needle with the volume adjusted to a small amount of paint going through.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes a 20 gallon tank and 3hp would do the job. There's nothing wrong with getting a hvlp system ,what works for me does not have to work for everyone .Good luck on whatever system you select.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The 5500 will not spray thick paint. It will need to be thinned. I've had better luck spraying thinned oil based paint and thinned tinted water based lacquer. Latex was not too good. I recommend the lacquer from target coatings. I love the spray station. I can't compare it to anything else as it's the only thing I've used. It will come with a viscosity cup to determine if you've thinned it enough, but in general it's about 10%.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

I have an Earlex 6900, which has been replaced by the Sprayport 6000 series and I have been very happy with the way it sprays Acrylic enamel. I really think you would not be happy with the 5500, as it just doesn't have the power to atomize enamel real well. For doing a project like you are describing, I would recommend at least a 3 stage system and 4 stage would be even better.

My Earlex does a nice job with many different enamels I have tried, as long as the material is thinned properly. I usually thin about 10% max. If you think you would use a large air compressor in the future, then the air and a gun may be the way to go. I wanted a self contained easily portable system for all my painting needs, so I went with the Earlex.


----------

